# Falcon/Hawk



## eowynroh (Sep 18, 2008)

When is it safe to let Punky out on the deck aviary again? The deck is secured with a double layer of bird netting, attacked with heavy duty staples.

I don't think a predatory bird could get in, but I'm not sure. And even if he can't, I don't want him to terrorize Punky.

Is there something I can do to make the area unfriendly to a falcon/hawk? Has keeping Punky indoors for a day convinced him there is no meal here?

I know he was going for Punky, because Punky was alone without a flock. But my big worry now is what will that bird think is the easier thing to do. Keep trying to get a single bird behind a barrier, or move on for something easier. Those guys don't stay in an area or do they? I just don't know much about them, and I don't want to put Punky in danger while we are gone for the day.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I have 3 flights that ar e enclosed with heavy wire and I still worry about hawks trying to get our pigeons, we don't free fly because hawks are always in our area. In the summer I have a tarp that goes half way across the top in hopes that the pigeons are somewhat out of the hawks view. Maybe you could try that.
If a hawk is interested in Punky I would only put him/her in the flight when you are home.
I have seen hawks and owls go right through netting to get a bird.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

QUOTE From eowynroh:
When is it safe to let Punky out on the deck aviary again? The deck is secured with a double layer of bird netting, attacked with heavy duty staples.

*I don't think a predatory bird could get in, but I'm not sure.* 

If you're not sure, you may want to think about reinforcing the deck avairy with hardware cloth.

Perhaps a flying predator can't get in, but a ground predator may be able to. 

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, a hawk or other bird of prey can go right through netting, even several layers.  Hardware cloth, made from wire, should work much better. I hope it works out.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Maryjane is right, better be safe , then sorry and having a Falcon in the rehab on a top of that......

Goodluk. Nell


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Your netting sounds like it'll work for a bit...although, I would concur that to be on the safe side...something heavier couldn't hurt.

however, if most hawks hit net, they freak and fly away....

Other things which MAY help:

1) http://www.jedds.com/-strse-644/12-INCH-SILVER-GAZING/Detail.bok

2) do you have corvids in your area ???? can you attract them by feeding 'em ? hawks, etc. don't like dealing w/ corvids...and corvids like having fun by bugging the sh#t out of hawks....

3) forgot who suggested this, but I did it and I cannot say it DIDN'T help....

string a bunch of CD disks on a line, about 12-18" apart....and hang 'em well above the deck...like at least at 8'-9'. When the breeze blows, the line moves and the CD's reflect the sunlight. Supposedly hawks dislike this.

4) anything else w/ big mirrors....the idea of mirrors being...hawks are solitary hunters so when they see another in the same place, they don't bother challenging another one of their kind....



VOTE TODAY, PEOPLE....


----------



## eowynroh (Sep 18, 2008)

I put out a huge mirror so far. Thank you for all the suggestions!


----------

